# .338 Federal



## fishless (Aug 2, 2005)

Anyone check this out yet, federals first cartridge the .338 federal .308 necked up th .338, guns to be built by Sako beginning next year. :sniper:


----------



## Scooter (Nov 4, 2005)

Not so new it's been done before just not in a factory rifle. To me a 338-06 would be more useful. But none the less it's nice to see more options available to us in factory rifles. I wish Remington would do a 6.5mm SAUM now that would be something to get excited about!


----------



## fishless (Aug 2, 2005)

I know its been done before, not much hasnt been done on a .308 case kinda like a .284 win not much that hasnt been done there either. I just found it interesting that in todays market a company would put there name on something that wasnt a super go fast magnum. To me this offering makes alot more sense then winchesters latest .325 wsm. I personally like this and think it will do quite well when all the hype over the new super, super short, and extra super short magnums is over. Also I would like to see more offerings in 6.5 but I dont think you will see that any time soon. :sniper:


----------



## Scooter (Nov 4, 2005)

I'm glad to see that someone has come out with something other than a magnum also. It's too bad that Remington hasn't standardized a 6.5mm-06 yet either I think that would do well also. There is alot to be offered other than short mags, super short mags and realy big mags. I must conceed that I'm a big fan of the Remington Ultra Mags I love my .300 and .338 RUMS.


----------



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

Im starting to get excited about this cartridge also.

I think its more practical than the Wiz-Bang magnums.

* It takes less powder, and is thus more economical to reload.
* Lower powder to bore diameter means longer barrel life (important to us economists)
* POTENTIAL for better long-range balistics with the higher BC and SD avalable with 338 caliber bullets.
* Even IF factory ammo never catches on, the components to load this cartridge will be around forever.


----------



## Scooter (Nov 4, 2005)

I like the idea of the .338 Federal and it's a breath of fresh air to see it come out. But in my eyes if there is a market for this chambering there should be one for the .338-06 and 6.5-06 lots of power to be had and inexpensive to shoot with less powder all around. I hope to see these 2 come out as a standard also.


----------

